# Federal Signal Fireball FBH11 LED Replacement



## JAS

I have several, old revolving emergency lights that I am considering converting to LED. One of them is a Federal Signal Fireball FBH11. I think that the incandescent bulb in there currently is an 1195. I wondering if there are LED replacements available for the 1195. And, if so, how much less current it will draw than the incandescent 1195. What I am ultimately trying to determine is how big of a power supply I will need to power it currently and how big of a power supply I will need if I convert it to LED. On one websites, I read the following specifications:

37.5 watt - 3 amp - 12.5 volt - RP11 - Single Contact Bayonet (BA15s) Base 

Obviously, the motor to rotate the mirror needs current, too, but I haven't been able to determine how much it needs. I am assuming that most LED replacement draw less than 1 amp.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

I suggest using the Philips Extreme Vision LED 1156, which comes in white and red-- use the red one behind a red lens, the white behind a blue lens. Between the incandescents, the 1156 is a lower wattage/lower intensity bulb than an 1195, and the filament shapes differ, so even using an 1156 where an 1195 would go could change the lamp's performance.

If these are for use in an actual emergency vehicle, it'd be better to stick with the specification bulb. You could lose a court fight with someone who "failed to yield" if a jury could be persuaded that the non-original bulb damaged the performance of the lamps-- particularly if this failure to yield results in an injury to that other party, not simply a ticket.


----------



## JAS

Thank you for the reply. How big of a power supply should I have to power that Federal Signal Fireball FBH11 with an LED? Also, I do have a different brand light with an amber lens, too. Should that have a white or amber LED? How much should I expect to pay for the Philips Extreme Vision LED 1156? A quick Google/Froogle check showed prices all over the place. 

These will not be used on an actual emergency vehicle. They came out of active service long ago. Also, why the red LED, instead of a white LED, for the red LED lens?


----------



## Alaric Darconville

JAS said:


> Thank you for the reply. How big of a power supply should I have to power that Federal Signal Fireball FBH11 with an LED? Also, I do have a different brand light with an amber lens, too. Should that have a white or amber LED?


RadioShack sells a 13.8V, 19A power supply in the $60ish range. That should take care of a few LED-based lights. The motors don't usually take very much at all, and you're dropping from about 37W to 1.5W (or around 3A to about .1A) by the LED swap.

1156 LED amber, in red, and white.




> These will not be used on an actual emergency vehicle. They came out of active service long ago.


That eliminates any liability concerns.



> Also, why the red LED, instead of a white LED, for the red LED lens?


The white LEDs are in the 6000K range CCT-- there's not much red in their output, so your red light will start looking kindof pink. Not very convincing at all! (In fact, behind a red lens if all I could get was white or amber, I'd go with the amber-- but since red is available, get that instead.) This also means that behind an amber lens, the white ones will not work out very well. Naturally, the tendency toward blue in those white LEDs make them just fine for behind the blue lens.

Amazon is usually the go-to for good prices on these things.


----------



## JAS

*Southern Vehicle Products 1166*

I also have an amber Southern Vehicle Products 1166. It looks similar to the Fireball. I checked the bulb and the only markings I could find state "12V 35W". So, I gather that both the 1156 and the 1195 bulb are the same size. Is the only difference the electrical rating? I assume that both are 12 volts. I am just assuming that the one you suggested for the Fireball would work in the Southern Vehicle Products 1166, too?

The other one I have is a Smith and Wesson brand, it looks like a model L-11. I think the bulb is quartz halogen, though. I can't seem to find much about it online, so far.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

*Re: Southern Vehicle Products 1166*



JAS said:


> I also have an amber Southern Vehicle Products 1166. It looks similar to the Fireball. I checked the bulb and the only markings I could find state "12V 35W". So, I gather that both the 1156 and the 1195 bulb are the same size. Is the only difference the electrical rating? I assume that both are 12 volts. I am just assuming that the one you suggested for the Fireball would work in the Southern Vehicle Products 1166, too?


The 1195 is/was pretty commonly used for things like that. 



> The other one I have is a Smith and Wesson brand, it looks like a model L-11. I think the bulb is quartz halogen, though. I can't seem to find much about it online, so far.


Surely another 12V nominal bulb. It might be a wedge base on that one, or it could be another BA15s.

It pretty much will be all 12V unless you get something so old it goes back to 6V positive-ground cars. Talking ancient, now.


----------



## JAS

Well, as it turns out, the Federal Signal Fireball FBH11 has, or shall I say had, a quartz halogen bulb. I sent a friend a photograph and he tells me that it is an H-1. Can anybody suggest a suitable H-1 LED replacement?


----------



## Alaric Darconville

JAS said:


> Can anybody suggest a suitable H-1 LED replacement?



If it really is the H1 (looks like the one here but for actual automotive use you'd do better to get this) then there isn't anything that can replace properly. 

If it's the GH1 (looks like the one here), then probably something from the landscape lighting section at your local Lowe's/Home Depot would work. Get a warm white use behind red or amber, cool white or the obnoxious "natural daylight 6000K" nonsense for behind a blue lens.


----------



## JAS

Alaric Darconville said:


> If it really is the H1 (looks like the one here but for actual automotive use you'd do better to get this) then there isn't anything that can replace properly.
> 
> If it's the GH1 (looks like the one here), then probably something from the landscape lighting section at your local Lowe's/Home Depot would work. Get a warm white use behind red or amber, cool white or the obnoxious "natural daylight 6000K" nonsense for behind a blue lens.



I checked and it definitely is an H1. I will not be for actual automotive use, though. I simply want to get an LED to replace the H1. My motivation is to be able to operate the Fireball, with an LED, on a power supply of either 5 amps or 3.5 amps. I suspect that the stock Fireball, with a halogen bulb, draws more than 3.5 amps.

Just to clarify this a bit more, I intend to use this is the house with a small power supply, thus the desire to convert it to LED. This will not be for automotive use. 

So, with that in mind, are there any LEDs that can be used in the place of an H1? If so, are any certain ones better than others? I am assuming that all LEDs that would fit in that would draw less than 1 amp.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

JAS said:


> I checked and it definitely is an H1. I will not be for actual automotive use, though. I simply want to get an LED to replace the H1. My motivation is to be able to operate the Fireball, with an LED, on a power supply of either 5 amps or 3.5 amps. I suspect that the stock Fireball, with a halogen bulb, draws more than 3.5 amps.


It just won't be very convincing with a toy bulb-shaped LED in there-- and the makers of that illegal junk (it's illegal because it fits, and _renders inoperative_, regulated motor vehicle equipment) don't deserve the money.



> Just to clarify this a bit more, I intend to use this is the house with a small power supply, thus the desire to convert it to LED. This will not be for automotive use.


The H1-shaped LED bulb-shaped toys are illegal to import or introduce into interstate commerce, and illegal for a regulated party (motor vehicle dealer or mechanic shop) to install. I can't stop you from giving your money to lawbreakers, but they really don't deserve your money. It just keeps the purveyors of unsafe equipment in business.


----------



## JAS

Thank you for the additional information. It sounds like I should simply stick with the OEM quartz halogen bulb. Do you happen to know if a 5 amp power supply would be adequate? I am anticipating that a 55 watt bulb needs about 4.5 amps. What I don't know is how muuch additional power the motor needs. 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wagan-EL9903-Wagan-5-Amp-AC-to-12v-DC-Power-Adapter/10928407


----------



## Alaric Darconville

JAS said:


> Thank you for the additional information. It sounds like I should simply stick with the OEM quartz halogen bulb. Do you happen to know if a 5 amp power supply would be adequate? I am anticipating that a 55 watt bulb needs about 4.5 amps. What I don't know is how muuch additional power the motor needs.


5A would cut it close-- the power supply might not like being run very long. If you can get one of these (a buddy snagged one for me CHEAP from the RS that was closing in our town) that'd run it and several of the other LED-converted ones. The motors in them are typically just the little "hobbyist" motor with some capacitors slapped on. Careful getting a used 15A version-- there was a recall.



> The recall involves RadioShack 13.8V DC Power Supplies, catalog numbers 22-507 and 22-508 with date codes from 08A04 through 01A08. Date code format is MMAYY where MM is the month and YY is the year. The catalog number and date code are located on the back of the power supply. Power Supplies with a green dot on the product and the product's packaging have already been repaired and are not included in the recall.
> 
> Sold at: RadioShack stores nationwide from October 2004 through January 2008 for between $50 and $85.


----------



## JAS

Now I found a low priced, compact 10 amp power supply. That ought to light up and spin the old Fireball!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ABN-110V-AC...ash=item4d4a806bbc:g:W2kAAOSwi0RX0bPs&vxp=mtr

https://www.walmart.com/ip/ABN-110V...tte-to-Plug-Power-Converter-Adapter/162412927

https://www.autobodynow.com/product...ette-to-plug-power-converter-adapter-abn-1607


----------

